# ATO: Tips for lodging your tax return



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Tips for lodging your tax return


Find out when and how to lodge your tax return.




www.ato.gov.au






*Tips for lodging your tax return*










*11 October 2021*

If you’re doing your own tax return, you need to lodge by:

31 October if you run your business as a sole trader, partnership or trust
28 February 2022, in most cases, if you run your business as a company.
You may be able to lodge online using:

myTax if you’re a sole trader
Standard Business Reporting enabled software if your business is a company, trust or partnership.
It’s important to lodge on time, even if you can’t pay, because it shows us that you're aware of your obligations and are doing your best to meet them. 

It will also give you certainty of your tax position.

Contact us as soon as possible if you’re worried you can’t lodge or pay on time so we can provide tailored support.

When lodging your return, don’t forget to:

include assessable government payments such as JobKeeper, and other income (for example, income from the sharing economy, cash and online sales, dividends, interest and capital gains)
report any rental relief you may have received as a commercial tenant.
If you would like to lodge through a tax agent, contact them before 31 October.

*Find out about:*

Income tax return
What to include in your business’s assessable income
Government grants, payments and stimulus during COVID-19
Rent or lease payment changes due to COVID-19
Help with paying


----------

